# Few cooks on new Blackstone!



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

So I sat on the fence for a long time about getting a flat top griddle, and decided since it's just the wife and I a two burner would be fine. But then she won a 4 burner 36 " Blackstone at her company Christmas party...oh poor us lol! So thought I'd share a few cooks and maybe knock a couple people off the fence on if they should get one or not.
So I seasoned it according to the directions and then on advice from 

 TNJAKE
  fried some bacon on it. Wife needed more bacon bits on hand anyways








Time for some hash browns and eggs







Add in toast and tortillas  with the hash browns and eggs








Next cook was burgers, hash browns and toasted buns







Next up was smash burgers, fried taters and buns toasting







Buns toasted and couple burgers with cheese







Next up was my take on a cheese steak. Got some thin sliced sirloin on







Seasoned with some robust ribeye steak seasoning  from Keith,  
9
 912smoker
  this is some tasty stuff for sure!







Steak getting some color, veggies on, added onions to the meat







Melted some Muenster cheese on mine and on a toasted hoagie roll







Plated with some veggies...man was this thing good!







Getting closer to the end...one left!   
Had some thin cut pork chops so I thought why not try a breaded pork tenderloin.  Pounded mine a little thinner and seasoned with some Original Pork Rub, also from Keith, 
9
 912smoker








Also put some of this seasoning in the flour along with black pepper 







Dipped in egg mixture, then seasoned bread crumbs, then the flour. Seasoned and breaded







Here's the pork on the griddle...wife didn't want hers breaded, my hoagie roll, and the leftover egg mixture (why waste it?).







My plate with breaded tenderloins, with the fried eggs on top, and an oven roasted baked tater with crunchy skin...also seasoned with steak seasoning on the skin...sour cream, cheese, and some green onion ( thanks to 

 TNJAKE
  for this idea)!








Should have taken a pic before the eggs but oh well! Then plated with some added veggies off the Blackstone 







As you can see a flattop puts out some really great food! So for any of you still sitting on the fence...hope this knocks the fence out from under you! Besides,  after all those cooks my jeans still fit! If you are cooking for several people these things are awesome!

Thanks for looking! And keep smiling!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Feb 6, 2022)

Loads of good stuff there!  Those black stones sure look fun


----------



## justplainbob (Feb 6, 2022)

ok now i wanna know about the license plate


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Loads of good stuff there!  Those black stones sure look fun


Thanks Dave! We really enjoy ours and it doesn't take long to cook a meal!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

justplainbob said:


> ok now i wanna know about the license plate


Meow!   
Just what the county gave us...no specific meaning 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2022)

Whoa, some fine cooks going on there Ryan! The BS flattop has become one of the most valuable tools in the box around here, love it! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks like you had some fun!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2022)

All looks amazing Ryan. Glad them taters are working out for ya!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2022)

Well thanks for the shout out Ryan  and glad you're enjoying the rubs!
But that's ENOUGH  ! 
I just looked at one of those Friday morning at Ace and backed away. 
But now.....based on those results....I see it following me home home in the near future 
Man and that tater ...WOW catman  everything looks great  !

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Whoa, some fine cooks going on there Ryan! The BS flattop has become one of the most valuable tools in the box around here, love it! RAY


Thanks Ray! I appreciate it! Definitely a valuable and fun tool to use!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like you had some fun!


Thanks Brian! And sure did! Looking forward to more

Ryan


----------



## normanaj (Feb 6, 2022)

Some great looking cooks!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 6, 2022)

Mercy......great looking cooks there!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> All looks amazing Ryan. Glad them taters are working out for ya!


Thanks Jake,  I appreciate it! And sure do love them taters!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well thanks for the shout out Ryan  and glad you're enjoying the rubs!
> But that's ENOUGH  !
> I just looked at one of those Friday morning at Ace and backed away.
> But now.....based on those results....I see it following me home home in the near future
> ...


Thank you Keith! You definitely wouldn't regret getting one! Especially for the group you cook for at times.

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh man Ryan, talk about some home run cooks!  That all looks phenomenal… very well done my friend!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2022)

It all looks great , but those sandwiches are top shelf . That steak sandwich looks fantastic . They make great food . Nice work .


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 6, 2022)

Those are some great looking cooks! The griddles are sure fun to cook on.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Oh man Ryan, talk about some home run cooks!  That all looks phenomenal… very well done my friend!


Thanks Justin! It puts out some great food and all in a short amount of time!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2022)

Man I need to get and use mine more. At Target the other day a saw very thin almost shaved rib eye for sandwiches. If it was $18/lb I might have bought some.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 6, 2022)

Hey Ryan;  Looks like you've taken to the griddle like a duck to water.

Looks like the 36" isn't too big for two.

I'd like to have one but I live alone and have very limited space.

Like


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Some great looking cooks!


Thank you!



JLeonard said:


> Mercy......great looking cooks there!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> It all looks great , but those sandwiches are top shelf . That steak sandwich looks fantastic . They make great food . Nice work .


Thanks Rich! Those sandwiches are awesome! And fried taters or hash browns too!



GATOR240 said:


> Those are some great looking cooks! The griddles are sure fun to cook on.


Thank you! Yes they are fun and keep you hopping once ya start a cook!
Love your dog in your avatar...reminds me of one my daughter used to have.

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

Wow! That was an incredible marathon of awesomeness! That was motivating Ryan. I have been wanting to get one for a few months now, not on the fence, but I’m trying to be disciplined, you guys are killing me and my savings! Great post!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Man I need to get and use mine more. At Target the other day a saw very thin almost shaved rib eye for sandwiches. If it was $18/lb I might have bought some.


Thank you! Having a heated garage makes it much easier to use this time of year! And price had alot to do with why I used sirloin instead of ribeye!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Hey Ryan;  Looks like you've taken to the griddle like a duck to water.
> 
> Looks like the 36" isn't too big for two.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jack! Definitely glad we have one now...sat on the fence for a long time about getting one!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That was an incredible marathon of awesomeness! That was motivating Ryan. I have been wanting to get one for a few months now, not on the fence, but I’m trying to be disciplined, you guys are killing me and my savings! Great post!


Thanks Jed! I'd let your wife be disciplined...act like a kid and just do it!  Do you hear that...think your kids are cheering you on!   

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 6, 2022)

Those are some fine looking eats right there Ryan!! A good flat top is one of the most versatile pieces of cooking equipment you can own, and they are very inexpensive relatively speaking. I've actually done Ravioli with spicy red sauce on mine and it was outstanding!! Nice light char on the raviolis was off the charts....but I'd trade three plates of that for one of those cheese steaks you did. Man that looks great.

Robert


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2022)

That all looks awesome Ryan you were eating good and now ya got me wanting to fire mine up again


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 6, 2022)

Ryan, you done good there. My wife bought "US" a 17" table top Blackstone from Walmart and I really don't like it. I'm on the fence about an outside cooktop and maybe in the future I'll get one. I'm currently wheeling and dealing, trading and bartering to get an outdoor covered cooking area built and if that happens, I might just get one...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Those are some fine looking eats right there Ryan!! A good flat top is one of the most versatile pieces of cooking equipment you can own, and they are very inexpensive relatively speaking. I've actually done Ravioli with spicy red sauce on mine and it was outstanding!! Nice light char on the raviolis was off the charts....but I'd trade three plates of that for one of those cheese steaks you did. Man that looks great.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert,  it's greatly appreciated! I had decided on a small 2 burner like you have until the wife won this one. And those cheesesteaks turned out as good as I'd hoped!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> That all looks awesome Ryan you were eating good and now ya got me wanting to fire mine up again


Thanks Jerry! You better fire yours up again !

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Ryan, you done good there. My wife bought "US" a 17" table top Blackstone from Walmart and I really don't like it. I'm on the fence about an outside cooktop and maybe in the future I'll get one. I'm currently wheeling and dealing, trading and bartering to get an outdoor covered cooking area built and if that happens, I might just get one...


Thanks Charles ! I hear ya on that outside cooking area. We have a porch on 2 sides of our house but we live on a hill in the country facing south...sometimes just too darn windy to enjoy anything outside.  Have decent protection from the north  so planning a build there. But living on a hill I either have to build it up level or build it on different levels, not sure yet. Good luck with yours!

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Charles ! I hear ya on that outside cooking area. We have a porch on 2 sides of our house but we live on a hill in the country facing south...sometimes just too darn windy to enjoy anything outside.  Have decent protection from the north  so planning a build there. But living on a hill I either have to build it up level or build it on different levels, not sure yet. Good luck with yours!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. The back of my house faces east and I currently have a 10'x10' concrete patio. We have fairly large family gatherings on a regular basis and I could really use the space. I'm wanting to make it 20'x24' concrete with a gable roof attached to the house all open. I know a couple of guys who do this kind of work for a living and I am working on trading out some fishing trips for the work. Also trying to round up as much left over materials as I can from another fishing buddy who helps build custom homes. They throw away so much good wood, it's ridiculous. Our son is a master electrician with his own business so there's that part of it...


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

Hey Ryan ! Congrats on the ride!!! Well deserved, that was a ton of great chow!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle
 congrats on the ride my friend!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Hey Ryan ! Congrats on the ride!!! Well deserved, that was a ton of great chow!





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Brokenhandle
> congrats on the ride my friend!


Thanks guys! Was greatly surprised to see it on there! It's truly an honor...and thank you to whomever placed it there!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks for the likes 

 Colin1230
 , 

 jaxgatorz
  , 

 WeberBlackStoneYoder
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Buckeye1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Awesome looking cooks. I think I gained 10 pounds just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

Buckeye1 said:


> Awesome looking cooks. I think I gained 10 pounds just looking at the pictures.


Thank you! My wife won this in early December... I told her I was gonna be fat by Christmas! Or at least well rounded.  

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you! Having a heated garage makes it much easier to use this time of year! And price had alot to do with why I used sirloin instead of ribeye!
> 
> Ryan


Mine sorta heated. I call it heat on demand… ok fine I have a kerosene torpedo heater . Fire that up for a few minutes then turn the convection heater on. Price, time and being too cold for my little man to come out and “help”. Then again he and my wife have Covid so I better defrost something to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

Great looking mess of food you cooked up there, Ryan, and congrats on the ride!


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Mine sorta heated. I call it heat on demand… ok fine I have a kerosene torpedo heater


I got a 132,000 BTU running on off road diesel fired up here in my shop/barn kitchen right now.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> I got a 132,000 BTU running on off road diesel fired up here in my shop/barn kitchen right now.


How is the smell on that? My garage is connected but no direct access between the two.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> How is the smell on that? My garage is connected but no direct access between the two.


I don't really notice the smell. Maybe I did at first, but I'm pretty much around diesel equipment all the time, tractors, diesel pickup, etc. , so I may be less sensitive to the smell. It's at least worth a try with the price difference between Kero and offroad diesel.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> I don't really notice the smell. Maybe I did at first, but I'm pretty much around diesel equipment all the time, tractors, diesel pickup, etc. , so I may be less sensitive to the smell. It's at least worth a try with the price difference between Kero and offroad diesel.


I drive a diesel all day, I love the smell. Momma on the other hand.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2022)

Congrats on the ride my friend!
Well deserved with that fine spread  !

Keith


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> I drive a diesel all day, I love the smell. Momma on the other hand.


I honestly don't smell diesel off the heater like you would huffing the exhaust pipe on a truck or tractor


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice cooks on the griddle.
Mine got left at home for the winter due to shipping constraints.
Looking at the magic you perform with a 4 zone unit makes me second guess getting a 2 burner.  The 2 burner actually does a great job for the wife and me.



Brokenhandle said:


> ...
> Having a heated garage makes it much easier to use this time of year!
> ...


I figured there was a story to go along with your slippers.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Mine sorta heated. I call it heat on demand… ok fine I have a kerosene torpedo heater . Fire that up for a few minutes then turn the convection heater on. Price, time and being too cold for my little man to come out and “help”. Then again he and my wife have Covid so I better defrost something to smoke tomorrow.


Hope they get better soon!



DougE said:


> Great looking mess of food you cooked up there, Ryan, and congrats on the ride!


Thanks Doug! I appreciate it!



912smoker said:


> Congrats on the ride my friend!
> Well deserved with that fine spread  !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith! Was a surprise for sure!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice cooks on the griddle.
> Mine got left at home for the winter due to shipping constraints.
> Looking at the magic you perform with a 4 zone unit makes me second guess getting a 2 burner.  The 2 burner actually does a great job for the wife and me.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was planning on getting just a two burner but oh well!  And yes, keep the garage about 50 degrees. 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 6, 2022)

Forgot to say congrats for the carousel ride.  





Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you! I was planning on getting just a two burner but oh well!  And yes, keep the garage about 50 degrees.
> 
> Ryan


I just picked up a Weber Jumbo Joe.  I'll soon post photos of me grilling ... in sandals ... outside.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 6, 2022)

Congrats on the Ride, Ryan!  Excellent meals you have there.  The Blackstones are great.  I got a 2 burner last year and love it.  I don't use it much in the Winter.  So pretty soon it'll be warmer and time for fun again.
Great job!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> So I sat on the fence for a long time about getting a flat top griddle, and decided since it's just the wife and I a two burner would be fine. But then she won a 4 burner 36 " Blackstone at her company Christmas party...oh poor us lol! So thought I'd share a few cooks and maybe knock a couple people off the fence on if they should get one or not.
> So I seasoned it according to the directions and then on advice from @TNJAKE  fried some bacon on it. Wife needed more bacon bits on hand anyways
> 
> View attachment 524687
> ...


looks like  fun tool. If we didn't qlready have to move some sort of cooking appliance to walk through the patio, I'd be in.


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2022)

Lots of great looking food there Ryan! I’d be sitting patiently in one of those chairs just waiting for one of those meals! Everything looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 7, 2022)

Ryan , congrats on the ride.

If this was a buffet I would need a BIG tray to carry all my plates to the table . All great meals. Big thumbs up

David


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 7, 2022)

I love my 36" BlackStone. It's great with a big crowd. Cooked many hotdogs, Brats, Hambugers and all sorts of breakfast items. 

Keep it clean and well oiled and you will never have a problem with it.

Happy cooking!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Forgot to say congrats for the carousel ride.  I just picked up a Weber Jumbo Joe.  I'll soon post photos of me grilling ... in sandals ... outside.


Thank you! And look forward to it! Just hope you have a tan on those legs and not white as snow like mine lol!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Congrats on the Ride, Ryan!  Excellent meals you have there.  The Blackstones are great.  I got a 2 burner last year and love it.  I don't use it much in the Winter.  So pretty soon it'll be warmer and time for fun again.
> Great job!


Thank you! I can see it getting alot of use when it's nice outside!



fxsales1959 said:


> looks like  fun tool. If we didn't qlready have to move some sort of cooking appliance to walk through the patio, I'd be in.


Thanks! Sounds like you're in need of a patio stretcher...like quite a few others lol!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

xray said:


> Lots of great looking food there Ryan! I’d be sitting patiently in one of those chairs just waiting for one of those meals! Everything looks absolutely delicious.


Thanks Joe! Come on over...you won't have to wait long!



DRKsmoking said:


> Ryan , congrats on the ride.
> 
> If this was a buffet I would need a BIG tray to carry all my plates to the table . All great meals. Big thumbs up
> 
> David


Thank you David! I appreciate it! And that's about the truth with it being a buffet!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

ravenclan said:


> I love my 36" BlackStone. It's great with a big crowd. Cooked many hotdogs, Brats, Hambugers and all sorts of breakfast items.
> 
> Keep it clean and well oiled and you will never have a problem with it.
> 
> Happy cooking!!


I don't remember exactly what it all had on the pic saying how much it could cook at one time but it was a bunch! Once seasoned it's like a big cast iron pan...non stick, and heavy!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

Thanks for the likes 

 Smokin' in AZ
 , 

 Cabo
 ,

 tropics
 , 

 Jabiru
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I don't remember exactly what it all had on the pic saying how much it could cook at one time but it was a bunch! Once seasoned it's like a big cast iron pan...non stick, and heavy!
> 
> Ryan


Brokenhandle,

That's exactly what it is. I have cooked 18 hamburgers, 24 hotdogs and 18 brats all at once. The hardest part is getting it all done together!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2022)

Wow what a great cook I sure would like one too. When are you shipping mine?    

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow what a great cook I sure would like one too. When are you shipping mine?
> 
> Warren


Lol, thanks Warren! You mean you haven't  received yours yet? That darn mailman must have it!  

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2022)

Hahaha no not yet yup fright is terrible today.

Thanks for the like I appreciate it Ryan

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Feb 7, 2022)

Tasty looking cooks. You need a  so you can hit it with your spatula and yell - ORDER READY - PICK IT UP!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome to the flat top dark side! Some fine looking cooks Ryan!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 7, 2022)

All looks good. I need to get my CC out. Last time I used it was in my garage and it smelled like burgers for a few days haah


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Tasty looking cooks. You need a  so you can hit it with your spatula and yell - ORDER READY - PICK IT UP!


Thanks bud! And that's just funny! But also pretty sure I know what my wife would do with it!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Welcome to the flat top dark side! Some fine looking cooks Ryan!


Thanks John! Didn't know the dark side would taste this good!



SmokingUPnorth said:


> All looks good. I need to get my CC out. Last time I used it was in my garage and it smelled like burgers for a few days haah


Thank you! And know exactly what you mean about the lasting aroma!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

Heck I even forgot one...smoked some ham not long ago so threw a t bone in to smoke also...just one, wife was working an overnight 








Can't remember for sure when I pulled it, thinking about 120 degrees,  then seared on the Blackstone 







No grill marks but sure was good!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 7, 2022)

Yep... I really need to get on the flat top train... All that looks fantastic!.. Those cheeseteaks have me drooling!... Your getting some good meals out of it so far!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 7, 2022)

All look fantastic Ryan. They are definitely nice units and quite  cooking.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 7, 2022)

Congrats on the ride Broken!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Yep... I really need to get on the flat top train... All that looks fantastic!.. Those cheeseteaks have me drooling!... Your getting some good meals out of it so far!!


Thanks Travis! You would love it, and so would your boys!  At 49 years old I try to pick my meals I wanna really enjoy, even though I probably shouldn't!  But would just love to load it up with pancakes and French toast!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> All look fantastic Ryan. They are definitely nice units and quite  cooking.


Thank you!  Just a blast to cook on!



bigfurmn said:


> Congrats on the ride Broken!


Thank you! Come on down with some of that pulled pork and we can make some tacos out of it!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2022)

BH,  that is a lot of good eating off your griddle!


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd love to but I dont think youd want me around there for at least a week.   The little man is pretty much back except he wears out a bit faster than he used to. My wife is getting her butt kicked by all this. So far I am still negative.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> BH,  that is a lot of good eating off your griddle!


Thank you! It's greatly appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 9, 2022)

And all that was just for breakfast .  Could've had us all over to enjoy your excellent grilling!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 9, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> And all that was just for breakfast .  Could've had us all over to enjoy your excellent grilling!


Thank you! It sure was good!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Heck I even forgot one...smoked some ham not long ago so threw a t bone in to smoke also...just one, wife was working an overnight
> 
> View attachment 525068
> 
> ...



As my wife says...you can't taste those grill marks   .
But I can taste that fat melting in my mouth ! Man that looks great Ryan !!

Keith


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 9, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice cooks on the griddle.
> Mine got left at home for the winter due to shipping constraints.
> Looking at the magic you perform with a 4 zone unit makes me second guess getting a 2 burner.  The 2 burner actually does a great job for the wife and me.
> 
> ...


sounds like you missed the great winter storm.  Next winter we are going to Ocala near lake Weir for 3 months.  It's a house with a nice gas grill so I plan to bring my A-mazn pellet tray.


----------



## clifish (Feb 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well thanks for the shout out Ryan  and glad you're enjoying the rubs!
> But that's ENOUGH  !
> I just looked at one of those Friday morning at Ace and backed away.
> But now.....based on those results....I see it following me home home in the near future
> ...


I bought the 4 burner Blackstone a month ago from Walmart with a hard top cover for $297.00  If you order online they have a version without the hard cover and it is still $297?? (probably due to free shipping)?


----------



## clifish (Feb 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you! My wife won this in early December... I told her I was gonna be fat by Christmas! Or at least well rounded.
> 
> Ryan


Great cooks,  I love mine.  You tell your wife that your body is in perfect shape!  Unfortunately mine chose round!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Great cooks,  I love mine.  You tell your wife that your body is in perfect shape!  Unfortunately mine chose round!


We must be on the same diet! I tell her that quite often...I'm in shape, round is a shape! 
And thank you,  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for the like 

 FishAndBeer
  it's appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 9, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> sounds like you missed the great winter storm.  Next winter we are going to Ocala near lake Weir for 3 months.  It's a house with a nice gas grill so I plan to bring my A-mazn pellet tray.


Missing (NOT) the deep freeze so common in northern MN.
I have the 12" and 6" tubes in a bucket of pellets.
Grills at the condo are POS charcoal pedestal units, and a hike.  I got a Jumbo Joe to make it real multi use charcoal unit.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Jed! I'd let your wife be disciplined...act like a kid and just do it!  Do you hear that...think your kids are cheering you on!
> Ryan


I think you’re right! But I’m trying to be good so when I road trip out to Oklahoma in spring to drop a bunch of money and pick up my Bell Fab offset trailer, I don’t come home with the Blackstone and all my stuff on the curb!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I think you’re right! But I’m trying to be good so when I road trip out to Oklahoma in spring to drop a bunch of money and pick up my Bell Fab offset trailer, I don’t come home with the Blackstone and all my stuff on the curb!


So a Blackstone isn't on her top of the lists for valentine's present for her?   

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks for the like 

 bbqking01
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> So a Blackstone isn't on her top of the lists for valentine's present for her?
> Ryan


Haha, I think Homer Simpson tried that with a Bowling Ball and it didn’t go well! I’m digging your thinking though! I could argue it’d get more use than more jewelry!!!!!


----------



## bbqking01 (Feb 11, 2022)

I’ve been looking at the blackstone stuff for awhile. I think it would be so cool to cook on one. Thanks for the pics. This may have been my tipping point….lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2022)

bbqking01 said:


> I’ve been looking at the back stone stuff for awhile. I think it would be so cool to cook on one. Thanks for the pics. This may have been my tipping point….lol


I was on the fence for a long time as well, but glad we have one! We just love cooking on it! And some say there are enablers about...just trying to do my share! Lol

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 11, 2022)

Ryan,

Congrats on the rotator ride.  
Like you, I have been on the fence about a griddle.  I am just not sure I can justify it with SWMBO.  
BTW, I see you got your grilling slippers on.

Stu


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Congrats on the rotator ride.
> Like you, I have been on the fence about a griddle.  I am just not sure I can justify it with SWMBO.
> ...


Thanks Stu!  We just about had a small 2 burner until my wife won this one. They are not too bad for price. 
And that's my wife's feet in those slippers...she wasn't too impressed lol! But I said we see all kinds of feet in pictures!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Feb 11, 2022)

bbqking01 said:


> I’ve been looking at the back stone stuff for awhile. I think it would be so cool to cook on one. Thanks for the pics. This may have been my tipping point….lol


Do it,  you won't regret it.  As with anything buy a bigger size than you think you might need.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Stu!  We just about had a small 2 burner until my wife won this one. They are not too bad for price.
> And that's my wife's feet in those slippers...she wasn't too impressed lol! But I said we see all kinds of feet in pictures!
> 
> Ryan



Regardless of whose feet are in those slippers, they look good and comfy.  
Plus, I need a new pair of BBQ slippers.  LOL!
(Don't try this at home, kids.  We're trained professionals)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks for the likes 

 JCAP
  and 

 meatallica
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Ishi (Feb 25, 2022)

I just talked myself out of getting a Blackstone griddle! Wow now I’m rethinking my decision. 
Great job on the cook and pics


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 25, 2022)

Ishi said:


> I just talked myself out of getting a Blackstone griddle! Wow now I’m rethinking my decision.
> Great job on the cook and pics


Thank you! I appreciate it! I guess these enablers here have taught me well!  They are alot of fun to cook on.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks for the like 

 zwiller
  I appreciate it! 
And dang, now looking at all those pics I'm starving!
Just wondering Keith, 
9
 912smoker
  if this added peer pressure helps? Should maybe add in 

 pushok2018
   I think he's on the BS fence...needs a little help!   

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 15, 2022)

Ishi said:


> I just talked myself out of getting a Blackstone griddle! Wow now I’m rethinking my decision.
> Great job on the cook and pics


As most everyone one here will agree. GET ONE! You won’t regret it.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 15, 2022)

Great ideas there for my new Blackstone. Makes me hungry and I just ate a few minutes ago.


----------

